# Fresh into Beekeeping in the Finger lakes Region of New York State



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome aboard Nancy. Join that club and you will have all the new friends that you will need to support you in your new adventure.

You've decided to join a new tribe, the Beekeeper Tribe. Those not in it can't really understand it. But many who are not in it think it is neat that others are. Enjoy.


----------



## Nan3902 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Mark. It sure is a different group.
Nancy


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Different is good.


----------



## iahawk (May 19, 2009)

*Welcome*

Congratulations on starting the bees. We have just begun this year too, with the encouragement of our daughter, who also is in the finger lakes region (Geneva), continuing her research in entymology at Cornell. Likewise, we look out our windows and can see the hive as well. Have fun.


----------

